# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Cryptocoryne Club >  ID Badis Island Crypts

## XnSdVd

It's grew this little... thing when i moved out. Any idea what crypt this is?

----------


## budak

looks like an unopened inflorescence... let it open and then take more pics.

----------


## Jungle-mania

Errm, not wanting to hijack a thread, but what is a badis island? Last I heard that term was from XnsDvD.

----------

